# Ilangi babies!



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

First time in months that I attempted to strip some of my Ilangi females. Came out with 11 fry total and a bunch of eggs, some of which are not fertilized from what I can see. Unfortunately, due to me being accident prone. I tipped the fry saver when I was adjusting the height and I lost 2 fry. They were immediately attacked but not eaten by the adults  ...so sad.

Here's some sh*tty cellphone pics...























































That's it for now!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice Derek, except the part about losing 2 fry.
By the way I counted 12 fry in your pictures.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Y2KGT said:


> Very nice Derek, except the part about losing 2 fry.
> By the way I counted 12 fry in your pictures.
> --
> Paul


damn you're right...means I lost 3....that's even worse


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Grats on the fry!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Very nice Derek, except the part about losing 2 fry.
> By the way I counted 12 fry in your pictures.
> --
> Paul





gucci17 said:


> damn you're right...means I lost 3....that's even worse


Looks great Derek!! 

Way to go Paul! LOL Make the guy feel worse for being clumsy....LOL.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee sorry for the loss!! D: The fry you have look lovely.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol thanks guys!!!! I'll have to be more careful next time. Main reason was because it was my first time using the fry saver on this tank. I had trouble getting it level because the trim was too thick and all.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It's interesting that the fry are at different stages of development -- some have absorbed the whole yolk sac but others haven't. Is this normal for Tropheus? Do they spawn over a period of days?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bae said:


> It's interesting that the fry are at different stages of development -- some have absorbed the whole yolk sac but others haven't. Is this normal for Tropheus? Do they spawn over a period of days?


Sorry, I didn't explain the whole ordeal.

I stripped three different mothers so there was three different stages


----------

